# Atv plow



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm in the market for a plow for my new Can Am Outlander.. Any reccomendations? Am considering either a cycle country or the new WARN ProVantage plow system? Anyone own either? Pro's? Cons? The ProVantage has a quick attach front mounting sysytem so there is no need for crawling under the atv.. Any thoughts, oppinions or suggestions would be greatly appreciated as this is my first atv and first plow! ATV already has a warn winch installed!


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

One last thing... Debating on either a Straight blade or Angled blade? Which does anyone reccomend. Pro's and Con's? Ive never plowed with an atv before so I dont know which to choose!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I use a straight Cycle Country and have no problems with it. I know its probably easier to just pull up and lock on, but I don't have a problem with just two pins under. I guess if I had to lay down in the snow/dirt to install it, I probably wouldn't like it but, up here, once you put the plow on, it rarely comes off. I keep the quad inside, so I don't have to lay in the snow for installation.
I would suggest however, that unless your quad is small to go with at least a 52" blade. Mine is 48" and I should have went larger. Depending on how much snow you push (or dirt), you'll go through wear bars. Don't buy an extra wear bar from the dealer, as they're way to expensive. Just go to Alro Steel and they'll cut you one. Just drill the holes and then use stainless steel bolts to install it. I go through them pretty quick and bought 1/4 x 4" wide pieces and drilled the holes in the middle. After one side wore, I just turned it over. Still I go through them so, last time I bought 1/2 x 4" 
I suggest also that you purchase extra hardware for attaching the cable to the hook. I usually break a couple each year. Frayed cable can be a pain but I just put duck tape around it, pull it out and use the bench grinder to cut it. The tape keeps the cut piece from fraying after you cut it. Works great!


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Get the tapered plow. I like mine for when the snow gets deep. Mine attaches with 2 pins, its the cycle county plow. Don't worry about wear bars, if you have your pads set right you don't wear the bottom part of you blade down. Can't figure out how to put a pic on here. Anyways there is one in my album.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I also have the Cycle Country blade and haven't had a single issue with it....

I have a Yami 450 Griz 4X4 and use the 60 inch Cycle Country blade....I've never felt that the 60 inch blade is overkill.....


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I was in the same boat last season trying to figure out what type of snow to get. I ended up buying a Warn standard 54" snow plow for my Polaris Magnum 330 4x4. It is held up buy two pins and I have a winch for lifting; which makes it awesome. I just put my plow on it for the season and it took no more than 3 or 4 mins. to mount. It has held up great with all the snow that we had last season and I will never shovel again. I bought it off of www.Gowarn.com I had all the parts shipped to my house cheaper than any shop could sell it to me for, it was right around $400. 

Let us know what you decide, Have fun plowing.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Anyone own a moose plow?? Any disadvantages of a front mounting plow over the original underneath style hook up?


----------

